# Désactivation momentanée de la synchronisation avec iCloud ?



## g_ryckeboer (16 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

J'utilise régulièrement mon iPhone en connexion partagée pour mon MacBook depuis 2 ou 3 ans sur mon lieu de travail (je donne des cours de musique) où il n'y a pas d'internet.  Mon forfait de 3Go a jusqu'à présent été amplement suffisant, voir jamais atteint (mails, internet ; Dropbox et Youtube pour mes documents de cours)
Or depuis quelques temps, bien que n'ayant pas modifié mon utilisation, mon forfait internet est "bouffé" de façon extrêmement rapide. Je n'ai rien changé dans mes habitudes de connexion et à part Dropbox, je n'ai aucune application en tâche de fond susceptible de cette boulimie de data, si ce n'est iCloud que je n'utilise que depuis peu, mes "problèmes" semblant correspondre avec le début de cette utilisation … 
Ma question, pour laquelle je n'ai rien trouvé de satisfaisant, est donc :

y aurait-il un moyen (simple) de momentanément désactiver, et d'activer bien sûr, la synchronisation avec iCloud (Dropbox le fait, en 2 clics ) ?
Merci
--
MacBook 13" 2?7 GHz IntelCore  i7, Mac OSX Sierra


----------



## David1er (16 Mai 2017)

Je n'ai pas de solution à t'apporter à part de passer chez Free oú la Data est illimitée.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2017)

Ou de ne pas utiliser _certaines fonctions_ de iCloud dont tu pourrais ne pas avoir besoin et qui sont consommatrices.

Jette un oeil sur les différentes fonctions disponibles dans le panneau des Préférences Systèmes dédié à iCloud.
Par exemple, as-tu _vraiment_ besoin de iCloud Drive ?


----------



## g_ryckeboer (16 Mai 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de solution à t'apporter à part de passer chez Free oú la Data est illimitée.



Merci de ta réponse. Malheureusement, peu envisageable pour diverses raisons (qui sont sans intérêt ici)


----------



## g_ryckeboer (16 Mai 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Ou de ne pas utiliser _certaines fonctions_ de iCloud dont tu pourrais ne pas avoir besoin et qui sont consommatrices.
> 
> Jette un oeil sur les différentes fonctions disponibles dans le panneau des Préférences Systèmes dédié à iCloud.
> Par exemple, as-tu _vraiment_ besoin de iCloud Drive ?




J'utilise très régulièrement 2 Macs (en nomade et chez moi - home studio) ainsi qu'un iPhone et un iPad, et je navigue donc d'une machine à l'autre en fonction de mon environnement, souvent pour les mêmes documents.
Mais j'avoue ne pas avoir épluché toute la doc sur iCloud  (faute de temps, et puisque ça répond sans problème à quelques besoins, … ) ; je ne connais donc pas toutes les subtilités, loin s'en faut, notamment les tenants et aboutissants de son fonctionnement, choses souvent peu documentées chez Apple me semble-t'il.
Je m'en vais donc creuser un peu par là 
Merci


----------

